# My Favorite...so far



## sweetfern (Dec 4, 2008)

Pic of my favorite, I guess it is because this started it for me about 3 years ago and got me interested to see what else I could find.  I found this laying among some rocks on the side of a mountain.


----------



## sweetfern (Dec 4, 2008)

bottom...


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 5, 2008)

Beautiful!!! Hey, don't you feel like you rescued some cute but helpless little creature from that mountainside?? If it was your first bottle, you had better keep it forever.. I strongly recommend!! -Charlie


----------



## sweetfern (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks!  I brought that back to our office after work and an antiques dealer that I know asked 'where did you find THAT!'  I told him and he went on to tell me about it being a tri-mold and such, which at the time I had no idea if that meant anything.  I spent a while researching it...thus it began.


----------



## glass man (Dec 11, 2008)

NICE! YEAH HANG ON TO THAT,I DIDN'T AND NOW I CAN'T EVEN REMEMBER WHAT WAS MY FIRST BOTTLE.


----------

